

GoLightly - A customisable virtual machine written in Go - pufuwozu
http://github.com/feyeleanor/GoLightly

======
chairface
I don't know how to break this to you... that is also the name of a powerful
laxative that some people have to take before a colonoscopy. And yes, it's a
horrible name for something like that, but the association is still there for
me.

------
interesse
What is running in this vm? Is this a silly question to ask?

